# Touchdown!!! H-as



## argmore (Jun 27, 2019)

H-as Pharma comes though again! Record time shipping!
I always get the best customer service and quality products
I had my test levels checked: 1700
Running once a week:
1cc of test e
1cc Trenabol 200
60 mg Anavar
Dr called with results
When I get the document I?ll post it


----------



## finniganpatrick9 (Jun 27, 2019)

Hey bro what is h as website or list with prices

Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jul 14, 2019)

We do not have website, pls email us to get one.




finniganpatrick9 said:


> Hey bro what is h as website or list with prices
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


----------

